# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Ιδανικές διαστάσεις για ένα ζευγάρι Zebra finch

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα. 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιες πιστεύεται οτι είναι οι ιδανικές διαστάσεις για ενα ζευγάρι Zebra finch? Επίσης επειδή σκέφτομαι να πάρω μια ζευγαρώστρα για τα καναρίνια μου, θα μου μείνει ελεύθερο ένα κλουβί με διαστάσεις 60χ30χ50 υψος. Μπορώ να βάλω ένα ζευγάρι εκεί μέσα ή μπορώ και παραπάνω? Και κάτι τελευταίο, Μπορώ να έχω τα ζεμπράκια στο ίδιο μπαλκόνι με τα καναρίνια? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...!!!

----------


## jk21

για τις δικες μου αρχες ενα ζευγαρι αρκει !  να το βαλεις σε αυτη που λες αρκει πριν να την απολυμανεις 

μπορεις αν δεν εχεις καναρινια που ανηκουν στις ρατσες φωνης .αν ομως εχεις τιμπραντο ,μαλινουα ή χαρτζ μην το κανεις ,γιατι θα επηρεαστει το τραγουδι τους

----------


## lagreco69

> αν ομως εχεις τιμπραντο ,μαλινουα ή χαρτζ μην το κανεις ,γιατι θα επηρεαστει το τραγουδι τους


Δημητρη το ιδιο ισχυει και εαν ειναι κοντα σε παπαγαλους?

----------


## jk21

για τα δυο πρωτα χρονια της ζωης του ,ναι ! μαθαινει οτι ακουει ... οι δικοι σου ειναι φωνακλαδες;

----------


## lagreco69

Παρα πολυ!!!! και οχι μονο αυτο! εχω γεμισει την γειτονια απο lovebirds που χαριζα ανα γεννα. 
παει θα μας τον χαλασουν τον tweetακο μας.  :sad:

----------


## Harisagr

> για τις δικες μου αρχες ενα ζευγαρι αρκει !  να το βαλεις σε αυτη που λες αρκει πριν να την απολυμανεις 
> 
> μπορεις αν δεν εχεις καναρινια που ανηκουν στις ρατσες φωνης .αν ομως εχεις τιμπραντο ,μαλινουα ή χαρτζ μην το κανεις ,γιατι θα επηρεαστει το τραγουδι τους


Έννοείτε με απολύμανση και όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα οπως η καραντίνα.
Τα καναρίνια μου είναι κοινά και μονο το ένα ειναι μικρό. Το δευτερο ειναι 3 χρονών.
Για δύο ζευγαράκια σε ποιες διαστασεις θα μπορούσα να κατασκευάσω?

----------


## jk21

αν μου ελεγες για 4 πουλια θα σου ελεγα και λιγο μεγαλυτερο οκ ειναι ... 2 ζευγαρια ομως και ειδικα αν δεν ειναι ηδη δεμενα μεταξυ τους το καθε ζευγαρι ,ισως να θελουν μεγαλυτερο ενιαιο χωρο για να μην εχουμε τσακωμους .αν και αν ειναι ηδη ζευγαρι ,απο την εμπειρια μου σε zebra finches πριν 15 χρονια (και ..)  θυμαμαι οτι ειναι μονογαμικα πουλια .τα ειχα σε ενιαιο χωρο  (η κλουβα ειχε πανω απο μετρο υψος .... πανω απο το νεροχυτη στο εργενικο μου ... ) και δεν μαλωνανε καθολου .στη φωτο βεβαια βλεπεται μονο ενα ζευγαρι 

img014.jpg

----------


## Harisagr

> αν μου ελεγες για 4 πουλια θα σου ελεγα και λιγο μεγαλυτερο οκ ειναι ... 2 ζευγαρια ομως και ειδικα αν δεν ειναι ηδη δεμενα μεταξυ τους το καθε ζευγαρι ,ισως να θελουν μεγαλυτερο ενιαιο χωρο για να μην εχουμε τσακωμους .αν και αν ειναι ηδη ζευγαρι ,απο την εμπειρια μου σε zebra finches πριν 15 χρονια (και ..)  θυμαμαι οτι ειναι μονογαμικα πουλια .τα ειχα σε ενιαιο χωρο  (η κλουβα ειχε πανω απο μετρο υψος .... πανω απο το νεροχυτη στο εργενικο μου ... ) και δεν μαλωνανε καθολου .στη φωτο βεβαια βλεπεται μονο ενα ζευγαρι


Καλύτερα τότε ένα ζευγάρι. Να μην ρισκάρω τσακωμούς!!! Θα παω απο Δευτέρα σε γειτονική πόλη για να δω τα πουλάκια και να αποφασισω. Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, θέλουν και φωλιά στο κλουβί μόνιμα η μόνο όταν πρόκειται για αναπαραγωγή?

----------


## Harisagr

Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, θέλουν και φωλιά στο κλουβί μόνιμα η μόνο όταν πρόκειται για αναπαραγωγή?

----------


## lagreco69

Για αναπαραγωγη μονο! Χαρη δες και αυτο το αρθρο Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς

----------

